# [Bug] VirtualBox + lotus notes crash

## bouriquo

Bonjour,

j'ai un gros pb, dès lors que j'install lotus notes sur une VM avec l'add-on j'ai un crash quand je navigue dans la partie contact.

Mais sans l'add-on ca marche.

Quelqu'un aurait-il déjà rencontré ce problèmeLast edited by bouriquo on Thu Sep 08, 2011 11:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

De quoi as-tu un crash ? De VirtualBox ou de Lotus Notes ?

Si c'est Lotus Notes, le problème est plus du ressort de Oracle et IBM que Gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## bouriquo

Ah ah ah,

Il s'agit de virtualbox la VM redémarre toute seule. Alors oui on peut parler d'un problème applicatif, mais sans la surcouche Virtualbox ca marche très bien donc je pense plus à un soucis de VB  :Smile: , d'autant plus que sans la couche Addon ca marche bien aussi .... mais bon je parlais pas d'un problème gentoo, juste pour savoir si qqu avait deja eu ce pb

----------

## k-root

 *bouriquo wrote:*   

>  mais bon je parlais pas d'un problème gentoo, juste pour savoir si qqu avait deja eu ce pb

 

oui ..  mais le support lotus est payant .

----------

## DuF

A tout hasard, c'est quoi le comportement système de l'hôte et de l'invité avant le crash ?

Car bon lotus notes, c'est un peu xxxxVORE, t'as VM est suffisamment taillée en mémoire ?

----------

